
Animal-like embryos came before animals - DoreenMichele
https://www.upi.com/Science_News/2019/11/28/Animal-like-embryos-came-before-animals/6231574879420/
======
kylek
So it's settled. The egg DID come before the chicken.

~~~
narag
It was settled already. Eggs existed many millions of years before chickens
appeared.

~~~
noman-land
I think the intent of the original question/thought experiment was which came
first, the chicken or the chicken egg? Not just any old egg.

The answer is still the egg, of course, because the animal that laid the egg
was just genetically shy of being what we think of today as a chicken, and it
laid an egg with a new mutation that is The Chicken.

So a non-chicken laid a chicken egg and a chicken was hatched from it.

~~~
TheUndead96
I think this is the premise for the next Alien movie

~~~
JetSpiegel
Prometheus already corned the market on characters with chicken brains.

------
ncmncm
In other news, evolution by accumulation of variation.

~~~
hcs
Ontogeny recapitulates phylogeny?

~~~
ksaj
Pfft. Everyone knows that.

Actually, the only reason I know what that means is a course I took at
[https://www.complexityexplorer.org](https://www.complexityexplorer.org) which
was presented by Santa Fe Institute. Anyone interested in the origins of life
should check it out. The courses are free, btw.

The final exam for the Origins course could be pretty much summarized by what
you said. Hopefully they'll re-run it.

